# Pranayama And Sikhi



## mbw (Jan 31, 2006)

*I see a contradiction which I would welcome any help with please.

I have a question on pranyama as a means to stilling the mind in order to hear/realise Anhat Shabad that I would be gratefull for any help on.

I understood that the Gurus warned against pranayama practices as unnecessary, unproductive and ego-enlarging. *

e.g. 

*Page 905, Line 7*
The Yogi draws the breath upwards, and opens the Tenth Gate.
He practices inner cleansing and the six rituals of purification.
But without the Lord's Name, the breath he draws is useless. ||3|| 
_ Guru Nanak Dev _



_*Page 1043 line13 | *_
 " Inner cleansing techniques, channeling the energy to raise the Kundalini to the Tenth Gate, inhaling, exhaling and holding the breath by the force of the mind - by empty hypocritical practices, Dharmic love for the Lord is not produced. Only through the Word of the Guru's Shabad is the sublime, supreme essence obtained."
_Guru Nanak Dev _


*
Yet I now see that there are many couplets in the Adi Granth Sahib that seem to suggest Guru Nanak and Kabeer practised some form of breath control in order to make progress in their meditation or in order to consciously realize Anhat Shabad*.
*There is even positive reference to raising the kundalini???*

E.g. 
_* Page 333, Line 3 *_
_ultat pavan chakar khat bhayday surat sunn anraagee._
I turned my breath inwards, and pierced through the six chakras of the body, and my awareness was centered on the Primal Void of the Absolute Lord.
_Bhakta Kabir -  _

* Page 991, Line 16*
_soor sar sos lai som sar pokh lai jugat kar marat so san-banDh keejai._
Heat up the sun energy of the right nostril, and cool down the moon energy of the left nostril; practicing this breath-control, bring them into perfect balance.
_Guru Nanak Dev _

*Page 1106, Line 2*
_chand sat bhaydi-aa naad sat poori-aa soor sat khorhsaa dat kee-aa._
The breath is drawn in through the left nostril; it is held in the central channel of the Sukhmanaa, and exhaled through the right nostril, repeating the Lord's Name sixteen times.
_Jai Dev Ji _

*Page 359, Line 8*
_man motee jay gahnaa hovai pa-un hovai soot Dhaaree._
If the pearl of the mind is strung like a jewel on the thread of the breath,
_Guru Nanak Dev _

*Page 945, Line 4*
_pavan na saaDhi-aa sach na araaDhi-aa._
He does not control his breath; he does not worship and adore the True Lord.
_Guru Nanak Dev _

*Page 969, *
 Joining the two channels of the breath, I have lit the furnace, and I drink in the supreme, sublime essence. 
_Bhakta Kabir -  _
---------------------------- 
* Page 972 *
 The mind, the master of the breath, abides in the state of supreme bliss. There is no death, no re-birth, and no aging for me now. || 1 || Pause || Turning away from materialism, I have found intuitive support. I have entered into the sky of the mind, and opened the Tenth Gate. The chakras of the coiled _*Kundalini*_ energy have been opened, and I have met my Sovereign Lord King without fear. ||

* Page 1123, Line 13*
_ree kalvaar gavaar moodh mat ulto pavan firaava-o._
You barbaric brute, with your primitive intellect - reverse your breath and turn it inward.
_Devotee Kabir _

*Page 1365, Line 8 *
_kabeer maa-i-aa dolnee pavan jhakolanhaar._
 Kabeer, Maya is the butter-churn, and the breath is the churning-stick.
_Devotee Kabir

_*Any replies will be gratefully recieved.
Thanks**MBW*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 1, 2006)

Gurfateh

Gurus did do naam abhyas which is not Pranayam where yogi does it to get something in return.

Naam Abhyas does not requires Hath or stuborness which is endemic to yogis ie when das does it or other from Sanatan Sikhs do it they do not use force and do not do it for some return.

It is just done as rembering of God and by will of God and with love for God and God is doer here.Our Guru Mantr is Wahiguru and in Yogis it is Onakar.


----------



## Hukum Kaur (Feb 1, 2006)

The sience of Nadh, eternal sound
From One vibration, this world came to be. From this mantra into infinity. One must use breath to create sound, and one can use sound to tune in to eternal vibrations, like passing an eternal flame. 
Word is the totality of vibration which underlies and sustains all creation. 
Projecting sound from the third eye. Breathing prana (life forse) into the third eye (by focus in and up) and then exhaling stale air, has one focus: Sat Naam. The universe is within, as you vibrate, the universe vibrates with you. 
Guru Shabad connects usand tunes us into our own concoiousness. Breath is a tool given by God. Recite the praises and focus on devine energy...with every breath. as for the Kundulini, breath can draw the created heat up the spine to refine and purify ones energy and ones thoughts. To see the world through your souls eyes would be to operate out of the 7th chakra, 10th gate, thousand petalled lotus. Train the elephant mind, to fit through the pearl of light.


----------



## SaintSoldier (Feb 1, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Amarpal (Feb 2, 2006)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

If one is doing Yoga for the care of body, it is fine. It has nothing to do with spirituality. It has nothing to do with sikh religion.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 3, 2006)

Gurfateh
Das is 101% with S. Amaral Singh Ji.

But good health may be usefull for having good spritual life.

So those who do not work by abour may need Yoga as part of doing Kirat.

But just faith in Akal in all, while doing physical labour,is Raj Yoga which does not require even Namabhyas or keeping eye on breaths.

As Akal is in all so breaths are of Akal and we are not doers in brething.

S. Amarpal Singh ji told a thing of high level.Akal Bless.


----------

